# Lubing O-rings



## Rooted (Feb 8, 2010)

Hi all, I just wondered how often you lube your o-rings in your canister filters. I have an eheim pro 3 and it's got some hairline leak somewhere. The speed of the output (ie the leak) seems to change each time I open and close the unit so I assume its something like a gasket rather than a hard part.
Thanks in advance!


----------



## Rooted (Feb 8, 2010)

Oh and btw it's a 2073 I think.


----------



## freph (Apr 4, 2011)

I've never had to lubricate either of my Eheims, so I couldn't tell you. I've had one of them since sometime last year....can't find the exact invoice but I know I purchased it last year. Your leak may be caused by something else.


----------



## deeda (Jun 28, 2005)

Does it leak on the floor or do you just notice a reduced flow?

Are you using the modular gray intake and outflow pipes or the stock Eheim green ones?


BTW, I use either regular Vaseline or potable water safe o-ring lube whenever I service my canister filters.


----------



## HD Blazingwolf (May 12, 2011)

vaseline is petroleum which breaks down most rubber compounds.

pure silicone grease is great for this aspect and is inert so if u get too much and it makes it into the water. no one gets hurt


----------



## NyteBlade (Aug 19, 2006)

I probably lubricate my orings twice a year or so. Sometimes they're bone dry which I don't think is too good. Lubricate with silicone grease as HD blazingwolf said.

Look close and see if you can see any cracks in the canister. You can try lubricating the oring and see if its' any different, it can't hurt. Sometimes you can have a damaged oring too which will create problems. Does it feel like you're getting a tight fit when you put the canister head back on? Mine takes some force to get on tight and you can feel it seal.


----------



## Rooted (Feb 8, 2010)

@ freph it's about 2 or 3 years old. 

@deeda i've had reduced flow problems but never an actual leak. i have a plastic tub under it so i can see the water level increase as the water leaks out. i just empty the tub every couple of days. i use the stock green tubing if that's what you mean but the intake that sits in the tank are gray. 

@HDB yes I would definitely use pure silicon. i have some extra from my drinking water filter so its "human grade" so to speak.


----------



## Rooted (Feb 8, 2010)

NyteBlade said:


> Look close and see if you can see any cracks in the canister. You can try lubricating the oring and see if its' any different, it can't hurt. Sometimes you can have a damaged oring too which will create problems. Does it feel like you're getting a tight fit when you put the canister head back on? Mine takes some force to get on tight and you can feel it seal.


Yes, it won't hurt to eliminate that as the problem, right? 

I don't see any cracks but tipping it definitely activates the leakage. Like if I tip it backwards, more water comes out. However it's inconsistent, sometimes that doesn't apply (maybe when the canister is emptier from prior tipping, LOL). The o-ring looks in tact but I can't take it out to actually inspect it. (I wonder if i am referring to the wrong thing as the o-ring...i better check).


----------



## deeda (Jun 28, 2005)

Rooted, here is a link that may apply to your leaking filter. The repair info is located near the bottom of the first post.

To anyone who doubts that regular Vaseline is an appropriate lubricant for Eheim filters, it is recommended on their website.


----------



## Rooted (Feb 8, 2010)

awesome, deeda, thanks for both links. i'll check out the repair suggestions when i can get my hands dirty with my filter : )


----------



## ua hua (Oct 30, 2009)

HD Blazingwolf said:


> vaseline is petroleum which breaks down most rubber compounds.
> 
> pure silicone grease is great for this aspect and is inert so if u get too much and it makes it into the water. no one gets hurt


Vaseline is just fine for lubrication of your o-rings and as deeda said Eheim recommends it and even included a little packet with the filter I got. And by the way dressings that are made for the rubber and vinyl on your vehicle is all made from petroleum distillates and would take a lot to start to break down the rubber.


----------



## Rooted (Feb 8, 2010)

deeda said:


> Rooted, here is a link that may apply to your leaking filter. The repair info is located near the bottom of the first post.


Well it seems to me that many people have had the experience that I have with their filters leaking after a certain period of time. I purchased mine in March 2010, so not much older than the person in the link above. Hmmm. Fishy. And Eheim's customer service seems substandard and I might just go with a Fluval like i have in my other tank. No leaks, about four years old. Quieter, too, than the 2073. I highly don't recommend the 2073.


----------



## deeda (Jun 28, 2005)

Rooted, I would still contact Eheim to get a replacement pump head especially considering the age of your filter. I'm sure there was some manufacturing issue with the affected units and there has been a correction made to eliminate the problem.

The Eheim contact phone number is 1-888-343-4662. I'm sure you will need to provide additional model number info that is located on the label and possibly the date and place of purchase.

Recalls/problems happen with just about every product at some time in their use so I wouldn't attribute your experience to a condemnation of all Eheim filters. I have seen just as many complaints with Fluval and other brands.


----------



## HD Blazingwolf (May 12, 2011)

ua hua said:


> Vaseline is just fine for lubrication of your o-rings and as deeda said Eheim recommends it and even included a little packet with the filter I got. And by the way dressings that are made for the rubber and vinyl on your vehicle is all made from petroleum distillates and would take a lot to start to break down the rubber.


im soooo glad u brought that up. as i have vast experience in the car restoration field

have u seen a vinyl dash that someone uses armorall or meguires on?

after about 5 years they are very faded UNLESS you put more armorall on.

those protects u are putting on that are petroleum distillates destroy the vabric, vinyl and rubber on ur car

but that's just my experience. and i've seen thousands of cars. upwards of 10k or more. 


to go on what u said. it sure does take a lot but i don't want it to take a lot. i want it to take none

water breaks down 99% of all things faster than using nothing.. vaseline will do the same for rubber. will it happen tomorrow? NO. but will will happen faster than if left alone or using another product


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2008)

HD Blazingwolf said:


> vaseline is petroleum which breaks down most rubber compounds.
> pure silicone grease is great for this aspect and is inert so if u get too much and it makes it into the water. no one gets hurt


My guess is that most people here are not old enough to have seen a gasket or seal that was not made of silicone. Silicone gaskets are not affected by petroleum jelly.


----------



## Rooted (Feb 8, 2010)

@deeda thanks, I will contact them. at least if for no other reason than to resell the thing : ) the story in that link said it took months to get the replacement, and since the leak in my filter is growing in flow, i will need to alleviate the problem sooner than later. i used to be able to ignore the leak for a week or two (yes i neglected it for that long), now it's more like a day or two.


----------



## deeda (Jun 28, 2005)

Maybe the reason it took so long for the initial pump replacement was that Eheim hadn't yet determined the problem was a defect that needed to be addressed promptly, similar to a recall issue.


----------



## ua hua (Oct 30, 2009)

HD Blazingwolf said:


> im soooo glad u brought that up. as i have vast experience in the car restoration field
> 
> have u seen a vinyl dash that someone uses armorall or meguires on?
> 
> ...


For what it's worth I have owned and operated an auto detail shop for the last 15 years and I understand what you are saying about the dressings with silicone breaking down vinyl that is why they make water based dressings. That is all I use on vinyl but rubber it's ok to use silicone based dressings as long as you aren't putting dressing on your tires daily/weekly. Many people want their dash to shine like it's wet so that is why these types of products are marketed to the public with no regards to the long term effects. Still with knowing all of this I can tell you with out a doubt that vasoline will not break down the o-rings as long as you use it as needed which is not that often.


----------



## jart (Jan 17, 2003)

So when you apply the vaseline to the rings, should the ring be removed from the filter, or can you just apply the lubricant with the ring in place?


----------



## ua hua (Oct 30, 2009)

I just apply the vasoline with the ring on the filter making sure not to get it all over inside the filter housing.


----------



## deeda (Jun 28, 2005)

I prefer to remove the o-ring, clean the groove and the o-ring and apply only enough lube product to make the o-ring shiny or slippery. You should not really 'see' the lube product.


----------



## Rooted (Feb 8, 2010)

Wow, did you all know that it is IMPOSSIBLE to get ahold of Eheim's customer service? Grrr.


----------



## deeda (Jun 28, 2005)

It might be due to the holidays. I've seen a few companies that I purchase from online shut down for the last 2 weeks.


----------



## thrak76 (Aug 3, 2009)

Rooted said:


> Wow, did you all know that it is IMPOSSIBLE to get ahold of Eheim's customer service? Grrr.


I have an Eheim 2075. It started to leak from the pump head. A slow trickle. 

I got in touch with Eheim's customer service through their website submit form. They contacted me the next day and asked for some info, which i had available. I had a replacement pump head in my hands 5 business days later, no further questions asked. This was just a couple months ago.

Maybe you're not looking in the right place on their website?


----------

